# Yashica T3D



## Battou

My newest addition to my 35mm P-Shooter Collection, This takes the place of the Canon in my briefcase.


----------



## Sideburns

I just picked up a Yashica FX-D a few minutes ago.

Hope your new camera works out for you.


----------



## Battou

I hope so too, The sure shot of mine has a serious vigneting thing going on. That kinda sort of leaves me looking at it for a more intentional use than spur of the moment like P-Shooters where designed for, thus I wanted something a little more practical.

I am finding information on it a little hard to come by but the Yashica name on it is one I have known for a wile so it's worth buying to fill that void.


----------



## Mitica100

Nice little bugger with an even nicer lens! Congrats.


----------



## Sideburns

Yes, I was doing research on Yashica, and not only does yours have a zeiss lens (obvs it says that on the camera), but the one I picked up accepts zeiss lenses...


Yay for us!

I'm kind of curious how the pictures turn out from your little buddy there...be sure to get some uploaded at some point.


----------



## Battou

Mitica100 said:


> Nice little bugger with an even nicer lens! Congrats.



Thanks, I am unsure what the going price on one of these is but I am fairly sure I got a good price though, It's from the same dealer I get most of my gear from and as usual it's in perfect condition.

*EDIT*
I might have to retake these pictures and get my cat hair off it  Oops, I have got to work on that.




Sideburns said:


> Yes, I was doing research on Yashica, and not only does yours have a zeiss lens (obvs it says that on the camera), but the one I picked up accepts zeiss lenses...
> 
> 
> Yay for us!
> 
> I'm kind of curious how the pictures turn out from your little buddy there...be sure to get some uploaded at some point.



So am I, I'll have some tomorrow. They won't be anything spectacular (24 shots in fifteen minuets wile looking for things I have not shot in a heavily shot location can only yield so much ) but, I will have some to show.


----------



## Battou

Well....Talk about trial by fire. I just went out and took twenty one shots of a tree that just fell in the wind and rain. Regardless of how they turn out I am glad I had it with me.


----------



## Sideburns

Battou said:


> Well....Talk about trial by fire. I just went out and took twenty one shots of a tree that just fell in the wind and rain. Regardless of how they turn out I am glad I had it with me.



Nice work!  Always nice to have a camera for surprises.


----------



## Battou

Battou said:


> Thanks, I am unsure what the going price on one of these is but I am fairly sure I got a good price though, It's from the same dealer I get most of my gear from and as usual it's in perfect condition.
> 
> *EDIT*
> I might have to retake these pictures and get my cat hair off it  Oops, I have got to work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So am I, I'll have some tomorrow. They won't be anything spectacular (24 shots in fifteen minuets wile looking for things I have not shot in a heavily shot location can only yield so much ) but, I will have some to show.



http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107522

I have not gotten the tree shots back but I'll see if anything is postable when I do.


----------



## Sideburns

so it works perfectly...though appears the lens is a bit yellowed?  Or is there another explanation for that?


----------



## Battou

Sideburns said:


> so it works perfectly...though appears the lens is a bit yellowed?



Yeah she works beautifully



Sideburns said:


> Or is there another explanation for that?



I don't know, given the weather and the fact I had not yet cleaned the lens at the time there may be but it is possible the lens is a bit yellowed given it's age. I'll find out before long though, I am currently working on a fourth roll of film into it now.


----------

